# Change audio output device for any program.



## Inspirement

Hello.
I am running a system with two soundcards. (integrated and PCI) where I use the integrated sound for 5.1 computer speakers for gaming and windows sounds, and the PCI soundcard connected to my HI-FI system for music and movies. My problem is that not all my players allow me to select which output device i wish to use. Winamp and VLC are fine, but i also use Spotify and iTunes. But there are no menu option to select an optional audio output device in either program. So can i use som external application to achieve this? i'm growing tired of having to change the standard device all the time. It is really counter-productive. I am also using both Windows Vista and XP, so a solution that can run on both systems would be preferred.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tacoman359

I've also been looking to find out how to do this for a while. Did you ever find out?


----------



## Squashman

Well I know therare apps out there to control volume on a per application basis so you would almost think something like this could be created.


----------



## tacoman359

I did find a program called Virtual Audio Cable although I'm not sure how well it works as I've never used it. The main reason I want it is to customize my output devices to either playback on both my headphones and speakers or just one of the two. But I'd like it on a per-application basis, and I'd like the program to remember it.

I'll get around to trying this program sometime soon.


----------



## Squashman

I knew I should have checked.
IndieVolume does do that as well.
http://www.indievolume.com/


> For example, if you have built-in sound card and SoundBlaster as second sound card, or USB/Bluetooth headset, you can configure certain applications play on built-in sound card, and others play on SoundBlaster or USB headset, fully employing your audio hardware.


----------



## Inspirement

Thank you Squashman! that was EXACLY what i needed


----------



## tacoman359

I just installed Virtual Audio Cable, and it appears to not have the per application customization feature. I guess I'll test out IndieVolume now. Or a different one if I can find one...

EDIT: I don't think it works properly with Windows 7 x64. Seems to have no effect on any programs.


----------

